# High mileage driver



## Hoban (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi all
Looking at a 3-series as my daily drive. I cover a lot of miles in my work (44-50k per year) so I would love to hear about other Beemer owners experience with getting to and going beyond the 200k mile mark. Basically I want to confirm this is not a big deal for these cars (say the last 4 model years) and by following BMWs maintenance schedule I should be able to get to 200k plus with little trouble. 
Thanks in advance for you comments. Cheers


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

Hoban said:


> I would love to hear about other Beemer owners experience with getting to and going beyond the 200k mile mark


Most Japanese bikes never get past the 30K mark.

Most American bikes don't even get to 60K miles.

But beemers easily get to 120K miles - although 200K miles would be rare, unless you lived in warm weather climates all year round to keep you warm and dry without the Aeorstitch suit.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## lbjgh (Dec 27, 2011)

bull, my 2005 suzuki has 60K...

My buddys goldwing has 250k...

I have two friends with K1200s... both with less than 20K



shaftdrive said:


> Most Japanese bikes never get past the 30K mark.
> 
> Most American bikes don't even get to 60K miles.
> 
> But beemers easily get to 120K miles - although 200K miles would be rare, unless you lived in warm weather climates all year round to keep you warm and dry without the Aeorstitch suit.


----------



## devgil (Jan 25, 2013)

shaftdrive said:


> Most Japanese bikes never get past the 30K mark.
> 
> Most American bikes don't even get to 60K miles.
> 
> But beemers easily get to 120K miles - although 200K miles would be rare, unless you lived in warm weather climates all year round to keep you warm and dry without the Aeorstitch suit.


You smoking some bad weed Shaftdrive, putting American bikes and Beemers above Japanese.
As bias as you sound that statement was as far fetched as Jesus living on Mars.

My goldwing will eat the 2011 and below GTs for breakfast and spit them out at dinner.

I can show you CBRs that have have 120K miles on them and still ride superbly. Goldwings that have more than 200K and can ride around the world twice over.

I am a beemer fan but you are either totally ignorant or is a ******* whose only familiarity to great bikes is through leftover magazines from the 70s


----------

